# Danoi on driftwood



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

I have quite a bit of Postogomen Helferi AKA Danoi. I was wondering if anyone has tried tying it to driftwood. It looks like it might be possible because it seems to do fine floating around my tank. Whoops, spelling error: Pogostemon helferi


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

I might need some pogos.. where are u located and how much?


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

I am far away in Windsor. If ever down this way welcome to have some.


----------

